# Layed off officers



## epd408 (Oct 14, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone out there have any idea how many layed off springfeild officers are still waiting for another Dept pick them up and if any of them went to Hartford as I heard talk of Hartford hiring some of them. Also does anyone know if any other depts have officers laid off right now that are awaiting appointments?


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

epd408,

I am very interested to know if there is currently a "layoff list" myself. I emailed HRD with a few questions regarding it . . . I'll be surprised if they actually get back to me, but if they do, I'll post the results.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

725 said:


> epd408,
> 
> I'll be surprised if they actually get back to me, but if they do, I'll post the results.


LOL you and me both! :roll:


----------



## epd408 (Oct 14, 2002)

There is currently a lay off list that has all the springfield cops (76 to be exact,) on it I know this because I just spoke with HRD yesterday and was informed it was sent to the MBTA police because they just started another hiring process for 30 officers and I was one of them till I possibly got bumped by the lay offs. I have to wait and see how many sign the list by the closing date to see if I still have a shot. Illl keep everyone informed.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

epd408 said:


> There is currently a lay off list that has all the springfield cops (76 to be exact,) on it I know this because I just spoke with HRD yesterday and was informed it was sent to the MBTA police because they just started another hiring process for 30 officers and I was one of them till I possibly got bumped by the lay offs. I have to wait and see how many sign the list by the closing date to see if I still have a shot. Illl keep everyone informed.


I thought the lay off list was regional? In other words, North Adams cops if layed-off, could only bump within a certain geographical area out West.
They would'nt jeopardize a Plymouth list for instance. Maybe it was just another rumor?


----------



## epd408 (Oct 14, 2002)

I was told it was regonal as well( not from anyone offical) but I guess since its the T maybe they fall into all regions I dont know all I know is what I was personally told by HRD yesterday when I went up there.that the list from springfiled was sent to the T. and that they would have first choice at the job before the other applicants who already signed the list before the springfield guys. Who knows whats what in this state when it comes to getting on the job. Also I was told only 11,200 people are registered to take the test tommorrow down from the normal 16-18,00. to bad no ones hiring this would be the test to have taken. Good luck to all who are taking it .


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I haven't read it, but there is a section on the HRD website titled "Reduction in Force". That might cover this question.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

This link basically covers the whole lay off list policy (thanks to 725 who originally posted it in January). MBTA is an exception because technically it is not a municipality.

http://www.state.ma.us/hrd/employment/EM_Civil_Service/EM_Civil_Service_Forms/EM_CS_Form39.doc


----------



## epd408 (Oct 14, 2002)

now dose anyone know what happens if a city/ town is already in the process of hiring backgrounds ect. are complete and the canidates are selected and ready and waiting for there start day in the academy have the offer of employment and another agancey lays off in that region? Will these people get bumped?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

epd408 said:


> now dose anyone know what happens if a city/ town is already in the process of hiring backgrounds ect. are complete and the canidates are selected and ready and waiting for there start day in the academy have the offer of employment and another agancey lays off in that region? Will these people get bumped?


Epd408 I would say your job is safe from being bumped as soon as the 1st day you start the academy or if you are already a reserve PO for the town because at that point you are a department employee. Although, since there is 76 police officer layed off and if they are in you area region, by law they are suppose to offer employment to them first. I would say they could bump you all the way up until the 1st day of the academy.


----------

